# Shoulder pain



## walkhard (3 Apr 2009)

I'm having some should pains at the moment from working out to hard.  I just want to be sure it's nothing to worry about seeing as BMQ is not far off for me.  Basically when i try to touch my back with my right hand my shoulder kind of locks and feels like something is out of place, it's also pretty painful when i try to put on/take off a t-shirt.  I was curious if anyone on here has experienced anything similar while working out and if it was anything serious.


----------



## theoldyoungguy (3 Apr 2009)

If there is one thing I know a lot about it is shoulder pain. I used to bench press A LOT more than I do now. I have moved away from the bench press as it was the direct cause of my problems. Do you do bench presses?

If so try utilizing more dumbell and cable exercises. They are far better for your shoulders. Additionally I would avoid all exercises associated with your shoulders for at least one week. Then try getting back into it at a reduced weight and intensity, see how that feels. If it feels better but it is still sore stop all together.

From my own experience I know the difference between good pain and bad pain and unlike in the past I no longer try to soldier on. I used to push myself to the point of being down for 3 weeks. Definately counter productive. Take a break see how you feel. If your still having the same problem in a few weeks time after taking it easy it might be best to consult a doctor.


----------



## walkhard (15 Apr 2009)

Well it's been about two weeks since i injured it, i think it was just inflamed from over doing it. Sadly i really fell behind on my push-ups during that time along with all upper body exercises really . Taking an advil with each meal and keeping ice on it seemed to reduce it a lot for those who may experience similar pains.


----------



## Lil_T (15 Apr 2009)

I think you should see your Dr now - in case it is something more serious than a strain. You don't want to be broken on BMQ.  Better to heal now - even if it means possibly postponing BMQ (which it might not) - than to try to soldier through BMQ with a shoulder injury (think of trying to do the BFT with that shoulder).


----------



## Rinker (21 Apr 2009)

If you play contact sports you may have hyper extended it. I have a free personal trainer (he used to workout with Arny) anyways, he always warned me about this type of thing. My best guess is that it is a rotator cuff injury as bench press could do this. If your lucky it is just a strain. Becuase a rotator can linger much like shin splints. So I would reccomend just doing a check up as it is free.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> If you play contact sports you may have hyper extended it. I have a free personal trainer *(he used to workout with Arny)** anyways, he always warned me about this type of thing. My best guess is that it is a rotator cuff injury as bench press could do this. If your lucky it is just a strain. Becuase a rotator can linger much like shin splints. So I would reccomend just doing a check up as it is free.



Rinker, do you have any medical qualifications to back that up?  Have you personally examined the original poster to come to this diagnosis?  The best part of your post is the advice to get the shoulder checked out by a doctor.

* Arny who?  ???


----------



## Rinker (22 Apr 2009)

schwarzenegger, you probably don't believe me but who cares. He actually came to where I lived and opened the gym. I did not live in the area at that time.

No I don't have any medical qualifications, thus the go see a doctor part. But I have had similar pain so just thought that I would throw in my input. And something like rotator cuff is serious so if he thinks that might be it he will get his @*# down to the doctor.


----------



## walkhard (22 Apr 2009)

It was just inflamed and is all better now, no worries fellas.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> schwarzenegger, you probably don't believe me but who cares.



You're right, I don't care but I believe it's Arnie and not Arny.


----------



## Rinker (23 Apr 2009)

Lol, my bad


----------



## Bando Commando (24 Apr 2009)

I'm glad your shoulder is better! Thats a relief for you.

I messed up my shoulder _2 days_ before my Fitness test for entry. I couldn't do a single pushup. I went to the docs and they said they didn't even know what was wrong. Its only starting to get better now. Even now, I still get a grinding feeling sometimes.

Please...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE to everyone...

If your shoulder hurts...hell, if ANYTHING hurts...get it looked at by a professional. Right away. My pain put a (temporary) stop to my military career...and let me tell you, I wouldn't wish that on anyone!


----------

